# Can Space Marines take off their power armour ever??



## alex3522 (Jan 4, 2009)

I no this may be a stupid question but can space marines take of their power/terminator/artificer armour ever. This because I have never heard of it and they must need to sleep/do things with small hands so....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's just armour. Their Black Carapace lets them connect their nervous systems to the armour's functions but in the end it's no less removable than any other type of armour.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup they can...I think it was Angels of Darkness or Descent of Angels that has a part where the space marines are just walking around partying in their robes...

TOGA PARTY!


----------



## alex3522 (Jan 4, 2009)

ooo thanks


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Also the fact that in the Horus Heresy series the Marines regularly don't wear their armour when not in a battle situation.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, in the UM novels, HH novels, BA novels, SW novels, various short stories, and, indeed, on certain models such as SW scouts and that new Smurf scout sargent, fully fledged marines go without their armour regularly. Most only wear it going into battle or for ceremmonial occasions.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it's only certain types of Chaos armour that bond to their occupant, becoming in essence, their new skin. 

If they can't take their armour off, then how would the veterans ever get into Terminator armour (Not all 1st company marines wear it full time. Some change to PA for other missions.).


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

In Assault on Black Reach: (highlight to see)

Squad Vorolanus actually takes off their Power Armour to use Scout Armour, as no Scouts were available at the time. Apparently it feels weird to use Scout Armour when you've been in Power Armour so long.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Also the fact that in the Horus Heresy series the Marines regularly don't wear their armour when not in a battle situation.



Some of the best scenes, in fact, are when the marines are "relaxing" in the Practice Cages with only fatigue pants on... Namely that scene between Lucius and Loken... k:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

yes they can as i found out not long ago in the book "descent of angels"



> I no this may be a stupid question but can space marines take of their power/terminator/artificer armour ever. This because I have never heard of it and they must need to sleep/do things with small hands so....
> 
> 
> > its not a stupid question I wouldve asked the same thing apart from that i found it out only a while ago
> ...


----------



## uriel ventures (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah space marines can take off there armour. they do not actually sleep but go into a form of half sleep where they are aware of there surondings. they do eat as well but they can eat theings like bark because of there enhnced bodie. im not sure if chaos spacemarines can take there armour because of the mutations they sustain while they are in the warp


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Wise man say:
The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked..


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

hahhaha. I remember someone asked a stupid question in bootcamp, my drill instructor said "...from now on there is such thing as a stupid question." hahaha. 

But seriously though, some arse told me when i was ten that they couldn't. It wasn't till i really got to the game that i learned they could. loyal marines, traitor marines, grey nights, sister, terminators, the works. Sometimes though it can hurt for a chaos marine to tear off his armour, but even thats pretty uncommon. So the answer to your question is yes any marine can take off their armour


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

uriel ventures said:


> yeah space marines can take off there armour. they do not actually sleep but go into a form of half sleep where they are aware of there surondings. they do eat as well but they can eat theings like bark because of there enhnced bodie. im not sure if chaos spacemarines can take there armour because of the mutations they sustain while they are in the warp


Most chaos marines can take their armour off but it seems like one typical warping effect of chaos can be the bonding of armour to wearer. In "Storm of Iron" an Iron Warriors officer removes his armour and has his slave clean it for him. In the latest Word Bearers book Marduk has his armour stripped from him, the armour interfaces have become barbs, the first stage of his suit bonding to him.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Salamanders do it a lot, when they go back to Nocturne and hobnob with the populous. 

I think SM love to take it the armour off, show their muscles to the ladies.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

In Hammer of Daemons the main character is stripped of his Armor.
The real question is what is it like to put it on? Does it look like that scene in Iron Man where they have to bolt him into it?
Or like Star Craft 2?




See video to understand.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Most chaos marines can take their armour off but it seems like one typical warping effect of chaos can be the bonding of armour to wearer. In "Storm of Iron" an Iron Warriors officer removes his armour and has his slave clean it for him. In the latest Word Bearers book Marduk has his armour stripped from him, the armour interfaces have become barbs, the first stage of his suit bonding to him.


Indeed, and in 'Daemon World', the Word Bearers sorcerer Kron strips his armour off, with great discomfort. (In order to blend in with the barbarians of the Canis Mountains, with a little help from sorcery!)

It seems that the Eye of Terror/warp exposure has a warping effect which bonds the wearer with his armour, it essentially becoming his skin.

So:

Space Marines can obviously take their armour off as it is just that; armour.

Most Traitors Marines can aswell, although with a lot of pain/discomfort if they had spent almost any amount of time in the Eye or another warp overlap. I imagine some Traitor Marines' armour is so warped, its becomes part of the wearer and is impossible to remove.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

No, Thousand sun marines really cannot take off their armor:laugh:
I'm sure the Sorcerors do, but they look all pruney underneith


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

mrrshann618 said:


> No, Thousand sun marines really cannot take off their armor:laugh:
> I'm sure the Sorcerors do, but they look all pruney underneith


Well Ok Rubric Marines obviously can't :biggrin:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, like mentioned above, in alot of novels the authors often mention when the marines are not in battle or any formal "occasion" the marines just often walk around in mesh clothes. It's technically a tie and blazer compared to a t-shirt.


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

yes they can


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Wise man say:
> The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked..


Wise man also say:
Man who go to bed with itchy arse wake up with smelly finger.

As for Space Marines and their armour, there are a number of books that describe them without their armour. I like to think of them as knights, playing the part of the noble lord during peace time (such as it is), then donning their shining armour to defend the realm when battle calls.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Nizuzen said:


> Wise man also say:
> Man who go to bed with itchy arse wake up with smelly finger.
> 
> As for Space Marines and their armour, there are a number of books that describe them without their armour. I like to think of them as knights, playing the part of the noble lord during peace time (such as it is), then donning their shining armour to defend the realm when battle calls.


firstly LOL:rofl:. and yeah facist knights.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Rubric Marines don't have armor. Rubric Marines ARE their armor. 

In the Grey Knight series they talk about removing their armor all throughout.


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

I've read ina couple places that Khorne Berzerkers couldn't take off their armor. (Then again, it's not like they ever would):grin:


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Eliphas said:


> I've read ina couple places that Khorne Berzerkers couldn't take off their armor. (Then again, it's not like they ever would):grin:


Cept for Khain's left arm, he has a chain wrapped round it


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, after all, who'd want to be there when Berzerkers DID take off their armour. Waaagh, the smell!


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

You know, I just thought of something, That scene in Hellboy II, where the german guy gets punched in the face by Hellboy and cracks his suit.

Is that what a Rhubric marine would look like out of his "shell"


----------

